
Mozilla Will Nearly Double SF Office, Add 125 People In Early 2013 - cpeterso
http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/31/mozilla-will-nearly-double-sf-office-add-125-people-in-early-2013/
======
Zirro
They sure appear to need it. I've been following Mac-related Bugzilla-reports
during the past year and it seems to be desperately understaffed.

But you don't have to frequent Bugzilla to see that. For example, Firefox on
OS X still has the pre-10.7 scrollbars while Chrome got the new ones fixed
shortly after the OS-release. That was now over a year ago.

Despite this, Firefox (or Nightly) is still my primary browser for many
reasons, including add-ons and the fact that I truly believe that Mozilla want
what is best for the web.

That last reason is also why I'm so sad to see them fall behind like this.
Without their market-share, they won't have much say on web-matters and should
the web be shaped completely by money-driven interests, the users would
suffer.

Please Mozilla, get your act together and don't neglect your browser on any
platform. Every user counts.

~~~
zpao
It's not really a matter of neglect, it's a matter of finding people who
actually want to do this. OS integration is pretty difficult with Firefox's
codebase, partially because it's not really a native app. Parts are real (like
the titlebar) but most isn't (including scrollbars). It's hard & dirty work
being done by a very small team.

(I'm a former Mozilla employee who added Lion Full Screen support and did some
other OS X integration work. If you know somebody who cares about Firefox and
wants to work on OS X related work let me know and I'll git in touch with the
right people to make that happen.)

~~~
deepGem
This is one area I'd love to work if I end up not doing my startup. The
qualifications are pretty steep though. 5+ years Objective C experience :).

------
sp332
Not sure if they still do this, but they used to give each new employee a
physical object and say "This is your 1,000,000 users. Try not to abuse them -
too much."

~~~
dailycavalier
Sadly, I haven't received such a physical object after working at Mozilla for
3 years. When I joined though, we did have over 1 million users per paid staff
member. That _is_ a lot of responsibility.

------
DASD
What do these "product development and product management teams" do? Is this
for the Boot to Gecko project?

I'm quite frankly surprised at the number mentioned. I'm also disappointed
that they made the decision to put Thunderbird basically on life support. A
self-hosted web version would have made a nice product.

Does anyone have a link to the official announcement? I see nothing on
Mozilla's blog and Techcrunch has failed to provide a link.

~~~
duaneb
I don't think that Mozilla wants to get in on the web service bandwagon or
they would have before now. In any case, it was abundantly clear that
Thunderbird was not going anywhere without some new ideas, so shutting it down
was probably the most cost effective move.

------
bretthoerner
Open an Austin office. :)

~~~
dailycavalier
Even though there's not an Austin office (yet), you should still apply. A
significant portion of paid staff work from their homes, hacker spaces or
cafes. I worked remotely for Mozilla for 9 months before I moved to the Bay
Area.

Check out the Careers page and see if there's anything you like:
<http://careers.mozilla.org/>

~~~
shurane
That sounds like the GitHub working model. Is GitHub and Mozilla, along with a
lot of small startups, the only groups that practice it? It sounds so
convenient for recruiting from a wider pool of talent.

